# Schwinn Unicycle year made



## Matt B (Feb 23, 2019)

Any idea when made?  I just got this from the original owner. Never been ridden, like new (not even a single crack in the tire and all knobs still there). 20" wheel, seat guards, white "Schwinn" on the seat, pedal reflectors, white wall tire. He thought he bought in the mid '80's. Been stored in the basement since bought. Thanks


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm sure it was ridden about 50 feet until owner broke his coccyx bone, thrown in the corner for 30 years.
Was the owner still limping?

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Matt B (Feb 23, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I'm sure it was ridden about 50 feet until owner broke his coccyx bone, thrown in the corner for 30 years.
> Was the owner still limping?
> 
> Sent from my Bell candlestick





lol, I bet many went that route. He bought for his son, but the kid preferred RC planes. Now an aeronautical engineer in CA. 
I am 60, last time I rode one was almost 50 years ago. Was not as easy as "you never forget how to ride a bike", but after a couple adjustments to it and a couple tries, I was up and going pretty good, but a bit rusty. I think being heavier, than I was at age 12,  makes it harder too (does not turn as easy as I remember) .


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like a late 70's to 80's hub. Is there not a date stamped on the shell?


----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2019)

This might help. 
From this , The Schwinn unicycle was offered from 1968 to 1982. 
Good luck, don't break anything

https://bikehistory.org/bikes/unicycle/


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 24, 2019)

These are hard to date. If you are sure that is the original Schwinn Unicycle tire it will be dated.


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 24, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a late 70's to 80's hub. Is there not a date stamped on the shell?



I'm going with this observation. I think Schwinn went to cotterless cranks around 1979 or '80. The molded seat with bumpers showed up a few years later, '85 or so. This uni has the molded seat that is black. The later '80s came with a blue seat. I'm guessing 1985 or 1986.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks guys. No date on the hub, I know was not made in Chicago (Schwinn sticker, etc on China made). The tire (good idea) is original but not a "Schwinn Unicycle" tire as too new for that. However, there is a 4 digit code in a oblong circle (similar to the DOT codes on auto tires). If that is a manf date, then was the end of 1989.  So possible on a 1990 model and sat in the Showroom for a few years before sold (I know the Schwinn shop I worked in as a kid, that same one sat in the window for many years).  The seller emailed me and said he was off by 10 years (math in his head slip) so mid 90's and his wife thought more towards the late 90's (moms tend to remember what age kids were when they got something better). Anyway, not an old Chicago classic, unfortunately. So I am riding it (more or less), after 50 years of never sitting on one. Forgot what a workout it is on your legs, especially old legs!!!
Again, thanks for the help!!!


----------

